# Returning to the UK for good



## Jim Wood (Jan 24, 2010)

I've lived in Mexico for over three years, and wish to return to the UK permanently as my wife and I are separating. I have an FM2 that expired at the start of January - to renew it I need to make a tax return, then show this to immigration, then pay 3,000 pesos to have the FM2 renewed. My question is, can I just return with my UK passport or will I be stopped at customs because my FM2 is expired? The last time I left the country was 2 Xmases ago for 2 weeks. We can't afford the divorce just yet!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are now an 'illegal alien' and had better do whatever INM requires. You must show your visa to board a plane for an international flight. If you try, you will be turned away and have to deal with INM at the last minute. This can mean missing your flight and there are no friendly refunds. You will probably be chastised and fined if you are a tourist on an FMT, but with an FM2, you have more serious responsibilities, as you know.

For other readers: Never let your visa expire. There are consequences.


----------

